# Halifax Select 2018



## CubicChipmunk (Jul 2, 2018)

Thought I’d make a thread for this competition. It’s on September 8th at the Bedford Baptist Church In the gym. Happy solving.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jul 3, 2018)

I was just in Halifax dammit. Wish I could go.

(btw nice city)


----------

